# Questions on reinstalling OS



## SquiggDoggs (Apr 8, 2007)

Need some help on how to reinstall XP on a laptop...I have done this several times on my PC and my sisters PC as well...with these two PCs there was only one NTFS partition and I just reformated the drive and installed the OS from the computers backup CDs...with this notebook there are two partitions...one is the C: drive this is 32.40GB NTFS and the other partition is ServiceV001 4.86GB FAT32 (EISA configuration)...how would I go about installing the OS with two partitions already on the disk...please let me know...thanks


----------



## SquiggDoggs (Apr 8, 2007)

*Reply*

The notebook is a Lenova if that helps any


----------



## PC eye (Apr 8, 2007)

The "ServiceV001 4.86GB FAT32 (EISA configuration)" partition seen there is the hidden recovery partition where Windows files and preinstalled softwares are backedup for restoration if Windows needs reinstallation. The proceedure for restoration is with the paperwork that comes along with the notebook like in the user manual where you then reinstall Windows on the same NTFS primary.

 It isn't necessary to reformat a drive in order to reinstall XP or any other version of Windows. Generally you do that either when upgrading or changing OS types like going from Windows to Linux, virus infection, or buying a used system where you need a fresh partition to work with.


----------



## SquiggDoggs (Apr 8, 2007)

*Reply*

Reformating is something I prefer to do for some odd reason...my sisters PC I reinstalled the OS without reformatting...I'm not sure if she has the manual...so I just leave that second partiton alone and just reinstall the OS on the NTFS C: drive...thanks again


----------



## PC eye (Apr 8, 2007)

Remember to review the restoration proceedures since you are using the original recovery disk for this. That will see all dirvers/softwares for the board reinstalled too. The recovery method will take what it needs from the other partition if that is still intact.


----------



## Crypto (Apr 8, 2007)

I wouldn't do an install without reformatting and doing a fresh install.  Go to the manufacturers site and download all the drivers needed for your machine.  I would also delete the small partition before reformatting so you can claim all the space on your drive.  This can be done using the windows CD just before reformatting.


----------



## PC eye (Apr 8, 2007)

The XP installer won't reclaim anything if the other partition is simply deleted. Vista on the other hand is in a little competition with Partition Magic and other retail partitioning tools as well as the free Linux tool GParted since you can now shrink, grow, and even reformat when booting with the disk. For XP you would use GParted or simply another program for growing the NTFS primary after removing the Fat partition. With a full version you can easily wipe the drive in favor of a fresh single primary.


----------



## Crypto (Apr 8, 2007)

PC eye said:


> The XP installer won't reclaim anything if the other partition is simply deleted. Vista on the other hand is in a little competition with Partition Magic and other retail partitioning tools as well as the free Linux tool GParted since you can now shrink, grow, and even reformat when booting with the disk. For XP you would use GParted or simply another program for growing the NTFS primary after removing the Fat partition. With a full version you can easily wipe the drive in favor of a fresh single primary.




I'm pretty sure if you delete a partition from the Windows setup CD, it does not show up as unallocated space.  Is does if you delete it from the disk manager.  Then you select the remaining space to (normally C) to reformat.


----------



## PC eye (Apr 8, 2007)

When you delete any partition that is instantly vacant free space waiting to be partitioned and formatted for use. Once you create a new partition with that you still end up with a seocond partition. Need one for storage? GParted or any other partitioning tool will simply increase the size of the primary to fill in the now vacant drive space.


----------



## Crypto (Apr 8, 2007)

PC eye said:


> When you delete any partition that is instantly vacant free space waiting to be partitioned and formatted for use. Once you create a new partition with that you still end up with a seocond partition. Need one for storage? GParted or any other partitioning tool will simply increase the size of the primary to fill in the now vacant drive space.




I understand all this, but I'm still pretty sure this is how I deleted the Ubuntu partition from my drive a while back.  It had to be done using the Windows CD.  If you delete it in windows, it's just as you describe, and it shows up as unalloacated space.  
Trust me, it's gone, I have one partition now and I don't have a partitioning tool.


----------



## PC eye (Apr 9, 2007)

You probably were more fortunate when XP was able to see the newer ubuntu partition. But in most cases Linux partitions are generally invisible to Windows. The use of a Linux tool like GParted is then used to see the Linux partition removed and grow the XP primary to use the now free space. It works effectively where having the Gnome Partition Editor onhand is worth far more then the cd-r used.


----------

